# Cracked corn question



## SNOWBOB11

I'm looking to add cracked corn to my fertilizer regime this year. I can get this https://www.tscstores.com/25KG-TSC-CRACKED-CORN-P8740.aspx from my local tractor supply store but before I do, I just wanted to get my facts straight that this is the right thing to be using and that I won't have corn plants growing all over the lawn. As far as I know as long as the corn kernel is cracked it won't sprout. It's not advertised as a fertilizer, it's a feed which I believe is correct. Just wanted TLF to reassure me that I'm not buying like 50lb of corn seeds.


----------



## probasestealer

That's exactly what I buy from Tractor Supply.

I've never seen any germination from it.


----------



## probasestealer

Actually this is what I buy.. but it's just the USA version

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/producers-pride-cracked-corn-50-lb?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## jessehurlburt

probasestealer said:


> Actually this is what I buy.. but it's just the USA version
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/producers-pride-cracked-corn-50-lb?cm_vc=-10005


How do you guys apply this? Broadcast spreader?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Great, thanks for the quick reply. I'm going to be using that and alfalfa pellets to get some grains into the lawn this season. Thanks again.


----------



## probasestealer

@SNOWBOB11 
Yeah, I love alfalfa pellets. Cracked corn is cheaper, but alfalfa has triacontanol, which also acts as a natural growth stimulator. I use both. Probably for your lawn size a bag or two of corn and 1 bag of alfalfa will suffice. But if you were planning to do more it certainly won't hurt.


----------



## g-man

The US image looks different. This is what I use: https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/producers-pride-cracked-corn-50-lb?cm_vc=-10005

Yes it is to feed chickens, but the lawn likes it. The cracked version has never sprouted for me. The first time it will take a while to breakdown, but after that it disappears in no time.

By the way I use this for alfalfa pellets: https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dumor-alfalfa-pellets-50-lb?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@probasestealer A bag or two for the year or each application? I actually was trying to find some info on about how much pounds per k you are to use each application. For corn and alfalfa.


----------



## g-man

jessehurlburt said:


> How do you guys apply this? Broadcast spreader?


Broadcast spreader for the cracked corn.
I hand toss the alfalfa pellets since they get stuck in my spreader. By the way, the kids love helping on this one.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Oh wait it could never be a bag per application that would be insane. How much about do you put down each application then?


----------



## Togo

I've been curious about all this too. How much to apply, what the benefits are? I suppose it adds organic matter.

I'm excited that we will be getting a TS soon on the island.


----------



## g-man

Ive done 2 bags -100 lb (45Kg)- cracked corn into 5678 sqft of lawn at once and monthly. I use these values for NPK 1.65-0.65-0.4 in my log.

For alfalfa I've done 50lb (22Kg) 1bag at once/monthly. I use 2.5-1-2 for my log.

I go with whole bags because I dont want to store open bags to avoid pest (mice love corn).


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Thanks g-man. Thats heavy. So being my front and side lawn are just a bit over half the size of you're lawn, I should be good at putting down 1 full 55lb bag each application or half rate over 2 applications. That makes it easy.


----------



## probasestealer

The corn rate depends on what you are using it for, fungal prevention you can use a lower rate, as fertilizer you want to use a higher rate. I don't remember the exact rates that were recommended to me, but i think it was 10-60lbs of corn per/1000. Organics add up quickly in cost, so I just usually use 10lbs of alfalfa/1k and 20lbs of corn/1k. Areas in need of higher organic content or feeding I will go higher. I always intend to use more, but try to keep my purchases in the $30 range per app. I typically do this 2-4x per year. I also use MIlorganite and during the fall will use some synthetic N.


----------



## probasestealer

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Thanks g-man. Thats heavy. So being my front and side lawn are just a bit over half the size of you're lawn, I should be good at putting down 1 full 55lb bag each application or half rate over 2 applications. That makes it easy.


This is reasonable. Remember it takes awhile for this nitrogen to be available in the soil, 1-3 months depending on the type of organic matter, soil temps and microbial activity. You are feeding the soil and depending on the microbes to break it down and feed the plant. I typically incorporate this this with BLSC sprays which contain molasses and humic acid.


----------



## g-man

^+1

Organic fertilizing is slow and costly, but it improves the soil than just the grass.


----------



## social port

g-man said:


> I go with whole bags because I dont want to store open bags to avoid pest (mice love corn)


Do you ever worry about the cracked corn attracting rodents (and other pests that might burrow) to your yard?


----------



## g-man

No. Birds eat some of it, but it is too spreaded around the yard to get a lot of rodents.


----------



## zeus201

I'm big into organic fertilizing as well.

I rotate between cracked corn, alfalfa and soybean meal bi-weekly in an effort to add to the OM. I use my normal Earthway spreader for all of them.

Don't use alfalfa meal....dusty mess, stick with the pellet version.


----------



## probasestealer

social port said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go with whole bags because I dont want to store open bags to avoid pest (mice love corn)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever worry about the cracked corn attracting rodents (and other pests that might burrow) to your yard?
Click to expand...

Rabbits are the only "pest" I've noticed. But they leave their droppings all around, so I figure I come out ahead. I see a few birds, but really no more than normal.

I don't see too many rabbits these days. I guess the two neighborhood cats, the friendly fox family and the coyotes (I've never seen) keep the rabbit population in check.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

probasestealer said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks g-man. Thats heavy. So being my front and side lawn are just a bit over half the size of you're lawn, I should be good at putting down 1 full 55lb bag each application or half rate over 2 applications. That makes it easy.
> 
> 
> 
> This is reasonable. Remember it takes awhile for this nitrogen to be available in the soil, 1-3 months depending on the type of organic matter, soil temps and microbial activity. You are feeding the soil and depending on the microbes to break it down and feed the plant. I typically incorporate this this with BLSC sprays which contain molasses and humic acid.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Got a question about this and remembered this thread from a few days ago...

https://www.farmstore.com/product/grainland-select-cracked-corn-50-lb/

Thats the one i can source locally from the farm supply store, but i am a little concerned about the ingredients?

Are soybean oil and that Propionic Acid (a preservative) standard in the mixes you guys are using for lawn?


----------



## g-man

I think those are neglible qty to prevent the corn from sticking or fungus while storing. The image looks like what I buy.


----------



## probasestealer

I've never noticed that on my label. I don't think it's any big deal, but you could water after the app for good measure.
I only say this because I know many organic non-selective weed killers are oils, I've tried them and never seen them kill a darn thing. I've also applied castor oil very heavily to my grass for moles (didn't effect the moles or the grass)


----------



## GlennBlake

Well @SNOWBOB11 I am going to look at what is available at my local feed places tomorrow. I'm applying BioFert / Orgunique to my lawns and on your recommendation my neighbour is using the product from Home Hardware. Our soils have little organic matter and are mainly sands and gravels. Adding to the OM really perks my interest so will see what is available for cracked corn and alfalfa pellets. Thanks for the inspiration and to the other contributors for the fantastic info.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I think it might have been Sinclair that recommended the stuff from Home Hardware. Don't want to steal his thunder lol.

Good to hear that your going to be trying alfalfa and cracked corn. Glad my inspiration could help.


----------



## g-man

GlennBlake said:


> Well SNOWBOB11 I am going to look at what is available at my local feed places tomorrow. I'm applying BioFert / Orgunique to my lawns and on your recommendation my neighbour is using the product from Home Hardware. Our soils have little organic matter and are mainly sands and gravels. Adding to the OM really perks my interest so will see what is available for cracked corn and alfalfa pellets. Thanks for the inspiration and to the other contributors for the fantastic info.


Since you have a reel, the alfalfa is a hard pellet. I dont think it will damage my reel, but it will be similar to getting a piece of mulch wood. Once it gets wet, it expands and breaks down. I try to apply mine whenever there is some rain or if I'm running the irrigation.


----------



## probasestealer

I love to have the kids help me spread these products. You end up with areas that are COVERED in corn especially, but it just disappears. Alfalfa has a very musty smell when it's breaking down. The more you feed the microbes, the faster the organics will breakdown in the future. Water certainly helps.

Good luck!


----------



## GlennBlake

Well I bit the bullet and picked up a 20 kg bag of alfalfa pellets for CAD$16 from a local feed store this morning. Applied it to both front and back lawns at 10 lbs/M, and watered it with the sprinkler for an hour. We have full sun and temperatures of high 20's over the next few days. The pellets started to break down quickly following the addition of water and the hot sun.

@g-man I mowed my back lawn with the reel mower without incident. I'd say maybe half-a-dozen pellets flicked up into the grass catcher. A little crunchy sounding under the rollers but all in all uneventful, which is good. Hoc is 1" / 25 mm back there. Will see how the front is when I mow that tomorrow at 0.75" / 18 mm.


----------



## Lawnmower_Man

This thread is great.

I have a 2,500 sq ft lawn here in Toronto, and am looking at buying the 25kg bag of cracked corn posted in the original post.

Any links to any ALFALFA products for Toronto buyers?

Looking online and I see a lot a small container packages (geared for flower pots and gardens) but nothing really in bulk for lawns.


----------



## g-man

@GlennBlake if the bedknife is spring mounted it should never be a problem. But getting it wet helps.

@Lawnmower_Man it is used as a horse feed, so look for feed stores or ask anyone that owns a horse.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@Lawnmower_Man look at the same TSC store that has the cracked corn for the alfalfa pellets. I'm going to get this one https://www.tscstores.com/25KG-ROLLING-ACRES-COMPLETE-HORSE-RATION-P1767.aspx Actually I ordered a couple bags of this https://www.pricelessproducts.com/item.php?ID=85&n=Alfalfa-5-1-5-w-Kelp-Meal but it's more expensive and I am probably going to be mainly using the stuff from TSC. I just wanted to try the alfalfa with kelp one first. It has ground up pellets so they can go through the spreader. I'm concerned that it might be too powdery but I wanted to give it a try anyways. If I was you I'd just get the one from TSC when I got my cracked corn.

Keep in mind it will take a while before you notice the effects of the grains as has been said in this thread already. Also I definitely wouldn't give up on synthetic fertilizer all together. You will need to give the lawn synthetic N especially in the fall to see better results.


----------



## zinger565

So, I've been following this thread a bit and wanted some help understanding why to go with cracked corn and alfalfa over something like Milo? Just personal preference?

I ask because even at the rates talked about above, it wouldn't be a big difference in cost for me to do either corn/alfalfa or Milo (yay living in corn country!)

As a side note, I bought a small 4lb bag of cracked corn just to try in my rather small back/side yard.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

Is there a bad time to apply cracked corn? Thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## pennstater2005

I'm going to start working cracked corn and alfalfa pellets into the lawn. I need to research it more.


----------



## probasestealer

zinger565 said:


> So, I've been following this thread a bit and wanted some help understanding why to go with cracked corn and alfalfa over something like Milo? Just personal preference?
> 
> I ask because even at the rates talked about above, it wouldn't be a big difference in cost for me to do either corn/alfalfa or Milo (yay living in corn country!)
> 
> As a side note, I bought a small 4lb bag of cracked corn just to try in my rather small back/side yard.


I use Vitamin M too. The others are slower to release. I think it's probably more preference..


----------



## probasestealer

Miller_Low_Life said:


> Is there a bad time to apply cracked corn? Thinking about giving it a try.


My answer is, "not really".


----------



## SNOWBOB11

zinger565 said:


> So, I've been following this thread a bit and wanted some help understanding why to go with cracked corn and alfalfa over something like Milo? Just personal preference?
> 
> I ask because even at the rates talked about above, it wouldn't be a big difference in cost for me to do either corn/alfalfa or Milo (yay living in corn country!)
> 
> As a side note, I bought a small 4lb bag of cracked corn just to try in my rather small back/side yard.


I think one of the main benefits about alfalfa pellets is that it naturally contains triacontanol which helps with tillering. I don't know if it's a matter of if milo is better than alfalfa/corn but a matter of its good to apply them both if you have time/funds for it. I think the more you can apply within reason the better the soil structure will be in the long run. At least that's how I understand it.


----------



## g-man

Milo is a biosolid. The soil microbes will "release the nutrients" and then the lawn uses them. Organic sources, (corn, corn meal, alfalfa, milk, banana peels, tree leaves, wood, etc) will also breakdown but they are feeding the soil. Earthworms, roly polies, snails and other decomposers get to eat. They in turn improve your soil structure and release nutrients to the plants. If you just want to provide nitrogen to your lawn, then ignore the organics; synthetics are cheaper.

https://youtu.be/n9Mnf9ysNSs


----------



## Lawnmower_Man

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @Lawnmower_Man look at the same TSC store that has the cracked corn for the alfalfa pellets. I'm going to get this one https://www.tscstores.com/25KG-ROLLING-ACRES-COMPLETE-HORSE-RATION-P1767.aspx Actually I ordered a couple bags of this https://www.pricelessproducts.com/item.php?ID=85&n=Alfalfa-5-1-5-w-Kelp-Meal but it's more expensive and I am probably going to be mainly using the stuff from TSC. I just wanted to try the alfalfa with kelp one first. It has ground up pellets so they can go through the spreader. I'm concerned that it might be too powdery but I wanted to give it a try anyways. If I was you I'd just get the one from TSC when I got my cracked corn.
> 
> Keep in mind it will take a while before you notice the effects of the grains as has been said in this thread already. Also I definitely wouldn't give up on synthetic fertilizer all together. You will need to give the lawn synthetic N especially in the fall to see better results.


Nice! Thanks for the link. Gonna buy this cracked corn and horse feed (alfalfa) and spread it across my lawn.

I assume 25kg (corn) + 25Kg (alfalfa) should give me two applications on a 2500 sq ft lawn?

Also, you mention the synthetic fertilizer still being useful in fall... which is interesting.

Ideally, what would be your recommendation for me to apply to my lawn throughout the season?

Would it be reasonable to apply the following:

early May: 25kg corn+alfalfa blend
mid-June: 25kg corn+alfalfa blend
early August: 25kg corn+alfalfa blend
mid-August: topsoil dressing with KBG seeds
late Sept: synthetic fertilizer

Just trying to build the best possible feed schedule for my lawn. It looks great right now. Would be devastated to see it go south.


----------



## zinger565

g-man said:


> Milo is a biosolid. The soil microbes will "release the nutrients" and then the lawn uses them. Organic sources, (corn, corn meal, alfalfa, milk, banana peels, tree leaves, wood, etc) will also breakdown but they are feeding the soil. Earthworms, roly polies, snails and other decomposers get to eat. They in turn improve your soil structure and release nutrients to the plants. If you just want to provide nitrogen to your lawn, then ignore the organics; synthetics are cheaper.


Thanks for the great response and awesome video! I'm definitely on team soil.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Lawnmower_Man said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Lawnmower_Man look at the same TSC store that has the cracked corn for the alfalfa pellets. I'm going to get this one https://www.tscstores.com/25KG-ROLLING-ACRES-COMPLETE-HORSE-RATION-P1767.aspx Actually I ordered a couple bags of this https://www.pricelessproducts.com/item.php?ID=85&n=Alfalfa-5-1-5-w-Kelp-Meal but it's more expensive and I am probably going to be mainly using the stuff from TSC. I just wanted to try the alfalfa with kelp one first. It has ground up pellets so they can go through the spreader. I'm concerned that it might be too powdery but I wanted to give it a try anyways. If I was you I'd just get the one from TSC when I got my cracked corn.
> 
> Keep in mind it will take a while before you notice the effects of the grains as has been said in this thread already. Also I definitely wouldn't give up on synthetic fertilizer all together. You will need to give the lawn synthetic N especially in the fall to see better results.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Thanks for the link. Gonna buy this cracked corn and horse feed (alfalfa) and spread it across my lawn.
> 
> I assume 25kg (corn) + 25Kg (alfalfa) should give me two applications on a 2500 sq ft lawn?
> 
> Also, you mention the synthetic fertilizer still being useful in fall... which is interesting.
> 
> Ideally, what would be your recommendation for me to apply to my lawn throughout the season?
> 
> Would it be reasonable to apply the following:
> 
> early May: 25kg corn+alfalfa blend
> mid-June: 25kg corn+alfalfa blend
> early August: 25kg corn+alfalfa blend
> mid-August: topsoil dressing with KBG seeds
> late Sept: synthetic fertilizer
> 
> Just trying to build the best possible feed schedule for my lawn. It looks great right now. Would be devastated to see it go south.
Click to expand...

That sounds like a decent plan but there are a couple things I might change if it was me.

I'd probably wait until mid may for the first grain feeding.

Also you don't have to seed *** every fall if it doesn't need it. Bluegrass feed properly will spread to fill in thin areas. That's not to say you can't if you think there are areas that really need it but it's not something that has to be done.

It could also be good to incorporate one or two apps of synthetic fertilizer before fall. It is difficult to say what you need without doing a soil test but if you wanted to drop a app of 16-16-16 fertilizer in late May and late June to get some P and K along with some N I think that would be good. Reason I say 16-16-16 is because I know they sell triple 16 at TSC store but any balanced granular fertilizer you can find will work. I'd say go around 6lb/K if you do get the triple 16. If you can get 10-10-10 then go 10lb/K. Your trying to get about 1lb of each nutrient per k so you'll have to do the math if you find a differant number balanced fert.

Finally with regards to synthetic fall fertilizing, you'll want to use urea for that. Here's a great link about fall fertilizing. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=753


----------



## Sinclair

@SNOWBOB11

Please post pictures of the TSC alfalfa feed when you get it - I am interested in this one as well.

Have you used Priceless Products successfully? I work very nearby, and went for a drive but couldn't find them at the address they give on their website. I was hoping to pick up some of the alfalfa/kelp.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@Sinclair I ordered the alfalfa/kelp from priceless products last week Thursday so I'm hoping it gets delivered today or tomorrow. I'll snap a pic of the alfalfa/kelp when it arrives. I'll also take a pic of the pellets from TSC but I'm probably going to use the alfalfa/kelp first as I ordered 2 bags of it so probably won't be until next month that I get the one from TSC. I'm going to check it out before that though when I go get my cracked corn sometime this week or next so if I can snap a pic of it in the store I'll do so.


----------



## Lawnmower_Man

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Lawnmower_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Lawnmower_Man look at the same TSC store that has the cracked corn for the alfalfa pellets. I'm going to get this one https://www.tscstores.com/25KG-ROLLING-ACRES-COMPLETE-HORSE-RATION-P1767.aspx Actually I ordered a couple bags of this https://www.pricelessproducts.com/item.php?ID=85&n=Alfalfa-5-1-5-w-Kelp-Meal but it's more expensive and I am probably going to be mainly using the stuff from TSC. I just wanted to try the alfalfa with kelp one first. It has ground up pellets so they can go through the spreader. I'm concerned that it might be too powdery but I wanted to give it a try anyways. If I was you I'd just get the one from TSC when I got my cracked corn.
> 
> Keep in mind it will take a while before you notice the effects of the grains as has been said in this thread already. Also I definitely wouldn't give up on synthetic fertilizer all together. You will need to give the lawn synthetic N especially in the fall to see better results.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Thanks for the link. Gonna buy this cracked corn and horse feed (alfalfa) and spread it across my lawn.
> 
> I assume 25kg (corn) + 25Kg (alfalfa) should give me two applications on a 2500 sq ft lawn?
> 
> Also, you mention the synthetic fertilizer still being useful in fall... which is interesting.
> 
> Ideally, what would be your recommendation for me to apply to my lawn throughout the season?
> 
> Would it be reasonable to apply the following:
> 
> early May: 25kg corn+alfalfa blend
> mid-June: 25kg corn+alfalfa blend
> early August: 25kg corn+alfalfa blend
> mid-August: topsoil dressing with KBG seeds
> late Sept: synthetic fertilizer
> 
> Just trying to build the best possible feed schedule for my lawn. It looks great right now. Would be devastated to see it go south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a decent plan but there are a couple things I might change if it was me.
> 
> I'd probably wait until mid may for the first grain feeding.
> 
> Also you don't have to seed *** every fall if it doesn't need it. Bluegrass feed properly will spread to fill in thin areas. That's not to say you can't if you think there are areas that really need it but it's not something that has to be done.
> 
> It could also be good to incorporate one or two apps of synthetic fertilizer before fall. It is difficult to say what you need without doing a soil test but if you wanted to drop a app of 16-16-16 fertilizer in late May and late June to get some P and K along with some N I think that would be good. Reason I say 16-16-16 is because I know they sell triple 16 at TSC store but any balanced granular fertilizer you can find will work. *I'd say go around 6lb/K if you do get the triple 16. If you can get 10-10-10 then go 10lb/K. Your trying to get about 1lb of each nutrient per k so you'll have to do the math if you find a differant number balanced fert.*
> 
> Finally with regards to synthetic fall fertilizing, you'll want to use urea for that. Here's a great link about fall fertilizing. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=753
Click to expand...

Thanks for the additional links.

*Just to confirm...when you say "6lbs/K" you mean 6 pounds of fertilizer per 1,000 sq ft, correct?*
So, for my 2,500 sq ft lawn, I would need 15lbs of fertilizer per application (or 33kg). Let me know if that's correct.

So, with your vital input, how does this new _edited _schedule look below?

_mid-_May: 25kg corn+alfalfa blend
_late-May: 16-16-16 fertilizer_
mid-June: 25kg corn+alfalfa blend
_late-June: 16-16-16 fertilizer_
_mid-July: 25kg corn+alfalfa blend_
mid-August: topsoil dressing with KBG seeds _(if needed)_
_late Sept: 5lbs Urea (prior to rainfall)_


----------



## GlennBlake

For everyone's info the alfalfa pellets I applied on Sunday with daily sun and a hand mist with the garden hose are nearly all broken down from and on the soil / base of the grass blade. I think another couple more days and there will be no sign of the pellets.

@Lawnmower_Man 6 lbs/K or 6 lbs/M does mean 6 pounds of product per 1,000 sq.ft. 15 lbs equals 6.8 kg


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@Lawnmower_Man that fert schedule looks good to me except for the final urea app. If you don't seed I would apply urea in late August at 2lb urea per k (1lb N per k) and again in late September at the same rate. Then wait for top growth to stop and apply you're urea winterizer. That could be as late as early November. The winterizer app is very important for the next season for early green up and all around better grass. If you do seed omit the August urea app and just do a late September urea app then your winterizer. I think that without doing a soil test and knowing exactly what nutrients you need that schedule will probably give you good results. As it says in the fall nitrogen blitz, you can also spoon feed weekly apps of urea if you want instead of doing monthly apps but that's you're choice.


----------



## desirous

Lawnmower_Man said:


> So, for my 2,500 sq ft lawn, I would need 15lbs of fertilizer per application (or 33kg). Let me know if that's correct.


A small correction, 15lbs would be about 7kg.


----------



## Lawnmower_Man

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @Lawnmower_Man that fert schedule looks good to me except for the final urea app. If you don't seed I would apply urea in late August at 2lb urea per k (1lb N per k) and again in late September at the same rate. Then wait for top growth to stop and apply you're urea winterizer. That could be as late as early November. The winterizer app is very important for the next season for early green up and all around better grass. If you do seed omit the August urea app and just do a late September urea app then your winterizer. I think that without doing a soil test and knowing exactly what nutrients you need that schedule will probably give you good results. As it says in the fall nitrogen blitz, you can also spoon feed weekly apps of urea if you want instead of doing monthly apps but that's you're choice.


Excellent detail. Thanks. 
How's this look now 

mid-May: Corn+Alfalfa blend (25kg total)
late-May: 16-16-16 Fertilizer (6.8kg)
mid-June: Corn+Alfalfa blend (25kg total)
late-June:16-16-16 Fertilizer (6.8kg)
mid-July:Corn+Alfalfa blend (25kg total)
mid-August: topsoil dressing with KBG seeds (if needed) 
late-August: Urea (2.27kg) -_ only if seeding was not conducted above_
late-September: Urea (2.27kg)
early-November: Urea (2.27kg) - _assuming top growth has stopped (urea winterizer)_

Note: Apply Urea prior to rainfall (or apply water immediately after applying Urea onto lawn to prevent burning)

*Also, when you say "Urea Winterizer", you just mean applying plain old Urea after the grass has stopped growing in late-fall/winter, correct? 
*
I assume I would just water the Urea after applying it (to prevent burning the grass) despite it being pretty cold outside at this point.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

That plan looks good to me.

Yes the winterizer is just normal 46-0-0 urea. And yes you need to water it in always even if the temperature is close to the freezing mark. You'll get some strange looks from your neighbors but it has to be done. :?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@Sinclair I know you were interested in the alfalfa from priceless products. The 2 bags I ordered came and I dropped at about 8lb/k this evening. I snapped a pic of the granulars.










You can see there smaller than the horse feed alfalfa. There more made to fit through a spreader.

One thing I did notice is in the ingredients there is more than just alfalfa and kelp.










You can see there are several other things along with the alfalfa. Not that those are bad or anything but I think after I use up these bags I'll just start using the alfalfa pellets from TSC instead.

Also not sure if it was the kelp or not but man does it ever smell high.


----------



## probasestealer

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @Sinclair I know you were interested in the alfalfa from priceless products. The 2 bags I ordered came and I dropped at about 8lb/k this evening. I snapped a pic of the granulars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see there smaller than the horse feed alfalfa. There more made to fit through a spreader.
> 
> One thing I did notice is in the ingredients there is more than just alfalfa and kelp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see there are several other things along with the alfalfa. Not that those are bad or anything but I think after I use up these bags I'll just start using the alfalfa pellets from TSC instead.
> 
> Also not sure if it was the kelp or not but man does it ever smell high.


Awesome.

It's likely the alfalfa. I had my veggies in the sunroom, sprinkled a little alfalfa on them, my wife and I thought there was a leak or dead animal somewhere..


----------



## pennstater2005

I checked a few of the feed stores around me and TSC was actually cheaper on both cracked corn and alfalfa.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

probasestealer said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Sinclair I know you were interested in the alfalfa from priceless products. The 2 bags I ordered came and I dropped at about 8lb/k this evening. I snapped a pic of the granulars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see there smaller than the horse feed alfalfa. There more made to fit through a spreader.
> 
> One thing I did notice is in the ingredients there is more than just alfalfa and kelp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see there are several other things along with the alfalfa. Not that those are bad or anything but I think after I use up these bags I'll just start using the alfalfa pellets from TSC instead.
> 
> Also not sure if it was the kelp or not but man does it ever smell high.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> It's likely the alfalfa. I had my veggies in the sunroom, sprinkled a little alfalfa on them, my wife and I thought there was a leak or dead animal somewhere..
Click to expand...

Yeah it was pretty stinky lol. I'm hoping it goes away quick. I noticed it less after I watered it in so I think it will.


----------



## zeus201

Alfalfa stinks for a day or two, but worth it in the long run.


----------



## Alpine

I have been reading this thread and interesting in improving my soil. I picked up a bag of alfalfa pellets and hand tossed across the entire lawn. It will be raining for most of the day today so I will get broken down pretty well. We'll see what happens.


----------



## jonthepain

Who cracked your corn?

Just curious.


----------



## g-man

jonthepain said:


> Who cracked your corn?
> 
> Just curious.


We buy it cracked.



g-man said:


> The US image looks different. This is what I use: https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/producers-pride-cracked-corn-50-lb?cm_vc=-10005
> 
> Yes it is to feed chickens, but the lawn likes it. The cracked version has never sprouted for me. The first time it will take a while to breakdown, but after that it disappears in no time.
> 
> By the way I use this for alfalfa pellets: https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/dumor-alfalfa-pellets-50-lb?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## chrisben

Jimmy, and I don't care.


----------



## jonthepain

+1


----------



## Sinclair

Thanks for the info @SNOWBOB11.

I'm going to pick up some of the TSC alfalfa this week.


----------



## MMoore

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Great, thanks for the quick reply. I'm going to be using that and alfalfa pellets to get some grains into the lawn this season. Thanks again.


@SNOWBOB11 how did this work out for you last year?
im thinking about throwing this cocktail down ... tonight


----------



## SNOWBOB11

MMoore said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, thanks for the quick reply. I'm going to be using that and alfalfa pellets to get some grains into the lawn this season. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> @SNOWBOB11 how did this work out for you last year?
> im thinking about throwing this cocktail down ... tonight
Click to expand...

It worked out fine. Grains are slow working in improving the soil so it's hard to really say how much of a difference it made in year one. The only thing I didn't really like is the cracked corn takes a long time to fully dissolve. From what I understand that time decreases the more you use it. I found the alfalfa pellets dissolved much faster. Also the cracked corn is messy to apply if your doing it by hand. Lots of dust.


----------



## MMoore

maybe I will wait until the fall to toss corn then. we use our lawn and I don't want it ending up in the pool.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

If you wait too late into the fall and microbial activity has slowed they won't break down until ~May of next year.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Is this a joke, lol. U guys really spreading cracked corn on your lawns now?


----------



## g-man

@UFG8RMIKE it is not a joke. The npk value of it is 1.65, 0.65, 0.4.


----------



## zeus201

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Is this a joke, lol. U guys really spreading cracked corn on your lawns now?


No joke. Do it several times a year along with alfalfa meal or pellets and soybean bean meal.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Grains are the best medium for growing shrooms (fungus). Just sayin.

.


----------



## g-man

@UFG8RMIKE yes and no. Sterile grains are used to make a spawn of a desired mushroom mycelium. This way you have plenty of your desired fungus strand to plant in wood, straw or compost.

But no, feeding your lawn with corn is not going to bring you brown patch or leaf spot.


----------



## MMoore

on the alfalfa... how do you know with the TSC stuff what your getting?
my local store has this in stock... but it doesn't actually say alfalfa on it...
https://www.tscstores.com/25KG-ROLLING-ACRES-RABBIT-FEED-P8749.aspx


----------



## zeus201

MMoore said:


> on the alfalfa... how do you know with the TSC stuff what your getting?
> my local store has this in stock... but it doesn't actually say alfalfa on it...
> https://www.tscstores.com/25KG-ROLLING-ACRES-RABBIT-FEED-P8749.aspx


crude protein % makes me think it is alfalfa, but this one for sure states alfalfa in the description.

https://www.tscstores.com/25KG-ROLLING-ACRES-COMPLETE-HORSE-RATION-P1767.aspx

either way, i'd use either one without any issues.

npk value for alfalfa is along the lines of 2-1-2. if you were looking something with a bit more N, soybean meal is along the lines of 7-2-0.


----------



## MMoore

thanks.
that one was linked earlier and there is "1" in stock but I couldn't find it.

How fast is the N in alfalfa? I can throw it down in the heat of summer?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

MMoore said:


> thanks.
> that one was linked earlier and there is "1" in stock but I couldn't find it.
> 
> How fast is the N in alfalfa? I can throw it down in the heat of summer?


Yes you can throw it down in summer. It's a slow release of nitrogen. No real chance of burning.


----------



## MMoore

I just put down 0.4lb N of chicken manure fert on my lawn. Would putting down cracked corn at any level be too much?


----------

